# Rats reaaaally like hammocks



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My hammocks came today! 8D So here are six crappy flash pictures of the ratties [mostly Zinc] using the hammocks.

















































"Thanks, Mom!"


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Cute pics but you might want to watch the language a bit  Kids on here!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah, edited that


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, cute!

Ours came yesterday but I have yet to put them up.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Not to condone it, but I am a kid (13), and I have said worse..... *ashamed*
Cute piccies!!!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

2boysloose said:


> Not to condone it, but I am a kid (13), and I have said worse..... *ashamed*
> Cute piccies!!!!!


yeah, that's what i figured about kids these days. i muttered "dammit" under my breath when i did something wrong at my retail job and this lady with her two 14-16 year old daughters was so upset and huffy with me, demanding that i watch my mouth in front of her precious girls, and then she asked to speak to a manager about me after i walked away (too bad i AM the manager, biatch). i'm like, *your girls have heard far worse at that school they go to, i guarantee it.* but whatev.

back on topic! i really need to get more hammocks up for my girls! right now we are playing with assorted size boxes and such, but i know that hammocks is where their hearts belong.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

nice pics! very cute and i'm glad they like their hammocks!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

very cute! My butthead will not use his hammocks really. He loves anything I just throw in there like a ratty old pillowcase but an expensive cube or hammock not going to use it! Yours are lovin it! 

As for the kid and language comment don't you have to be 13 to be on here? PG 13 movies have way worse then whatever she said I am sure! I am not saying its right because personally I hate bad language but it really is nothing these days. I teach middle school and omg if parents only knew! I try to model good behavior but they get it from somewhere.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I love pics of rats in hammocks!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They keep crapping in their corner hammock! Silly rats!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww, I'm glad they like their hammocks!  Zinc looks very happy and contented.


----------

